# Handling on a Mark



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

NO

You must handle TO THE BIRD not to the area with a hunt em up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While I think the judges will be a *bit* more lenient in junior, the rule is that you have to handle crisply and cleanly directly to the bird.
At three of our four JH tests the judges were very clear about that in their handlers' meetings. Handling just to the AOF will send you back to your truck.
Try to watch several dogs before you run, so that you have a good idea of where the marks are going down. Of course with fliers it's a bit more complicated, but you'll at least have some idea.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Now if they get close and catch wind of the bird is it ok to let them go for it or should you try and maintain control? Again I've heard different things on this one...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you have to sort of play that by ear. If there's a good wind and they wind it from 15 yards away, let them go with it as they will be heading straight toward it anyway. But if they are off the line by even several feet, and will have to make a scallop to get to the bird, I would sit him and cast to show the judge that I am still in control of the dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Not knowing where the bird is exactly IS hard. You have to keep one eye on where the bird lands and one eye on your dog to make sure he sees it. Not easy. That said, rather than putting him in the area and letting him hunt it up, just keep handling and hopefully he will eventually land on it. Better to show the judges you are trying than to give up.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Is it acceptable on a mark to get the dog in the area of the fall and have them hunt it up or are we aiming for precision?


NO! Can I say that again more clearly, NO!

When you decide to make that handle, you then have to make the effort to handle the dog "To The BIRD". If you just cast the dog to the area and let it hunt, (as would be acceptable in some other countries) you will be dropped. You may even be asked to pick your dog up. This is true for all test levels including Junior.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Now if they get close and catch wind of the bird is it ok to let them go for it or should you try and maintain control? Again I've heard different things on this one...


It depends. 

Are we talking five feet or five yards? When you're handling you're supposed to be demonstrating control of the dog. If it appears to the judges that you've simply cast the dog down wind and let them hunt it up, you're out.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that it has to be clear to the judges what you have decided to do. I have heard it said that once you have decided to handle you must handle and not let the dog hunt.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> NO
> 
> You must handle TO THE BIRD not to the area with a hunt em up


Yep, once you handle on a mark you are supposed to handle all the way to the bird.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> NO! Can I say that again more clearly, NO!
> 
> *When you decide to make that handle, you then have to make the effort to handle the dog "To The BIRD".* If you just cast the dog to the area and let it hunt, (as would be acceptable in some other countries) you will be dropped. You may even be asked to pick your dog up. This is true for all test levels including Junior.


That is by far the better answer to your question. If you need to handle, be sure that a good judge...an experienced and knowledgeable judge will want you to put that dog on the bird, and to do so as efficently as possible.

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

To Quote the regs:
"If it becomes necessary ...to handle a dog, handling must be done crisply and cleanly, with full control being demonstrated by handling the dog to the bird."

It is pretty cut and dried and is what I expect to see when someone decides to handle. No handling to the AOF--once you start handling it is primarily trainability I am marking, so that is what you need to show me. Style and perseverance will come into play in the enthusiasm of the dogs response, and willingness to go where you send it even if it is tough going. (although if you are handling because the dog started to give up on its hunt then you will be dinged in perseverance too.)

I generally emphasize this in the handlers meeting, just as I emphasize that I expect them to make the effort to challenge the factors en route to a blind.


----------



## acolic (May 27, 2020)

Hi

I recently participated in a HRC Handling clinic, and they emphasize this point.

As soon as you start handling, the judge’s stop, accessing your dog on markings, and now on their ability to be handled.

I made a mistake handling my dog to the area of a full one test , and I fail.

I challenge for the handler is that unlike a blind the judges will not have indicated or marked where the bird fell. Makes it harder to get the dog on the bird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> *While I think the judges will be a bit more lenient in junior, the rule is that you have to handle crisply and cleanly directly to the bird.*
> At three of our four JH tests the judges were very clear about that in their handlers' meetings. Handling just to the AOF will send you back to your truck.
> Try to watch several dogs before you run, so that you have a good idea of where the marks are going down. Of course with fliers it's a bit more complicated, but you'll at least have some idea.


You don't handle at the junior level.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think you have to sort of play that by ear. If there's a good wind and they wind it from 15 yards away, let them go with it as they will be heading straight toward it anyway. But if they are off the line by even several feet, and will have to make a scallop to get to the bird, I would sit him and cast to show the judge that I am still in control of the dog.


I'm replying to this only because I hope Barb sees extra replies to a very old post and comes to share the beginnings of her new adventures. Am beyond thrilled she changed her mind. 

Also - this thread reminded me and the only reason why I clicked on this out of curiosity (do not read any field threads)... almost certainly certain that the OP has switched to a different breed. Or she went to the dark side (FCR or labs). 

Otherwise coasting along - cheers.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

acolic said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently participated in a HRC Handling clinic, and they emphasize this point.
> 
> ...


Be aware that frequent handling to that extent on marks will ruin a good marking dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I did on my first JH test. It is not disallowed.



Hildae said:


> You don't handle at the junior level.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> I did on my first JH test. It is not disallowed.


It isn't disallowed but handling on a single mark when a dog has trouble finding the bird is not a good idea. 
The only time I will handle on a single mark is when a dog tries to cheat or fails to fight a factor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Or when he decides to retrieve the entire bird crate instead of the downed bird....which he then needs to be handled to...



SRW said:


> It isn't disallowed but handling on a single mark when a dog has trouble finding the bird is not a good idea.
> The only time I will handle on a single mark is when a dog tries to cheat or fails to fight a factor.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Or when he decides to retrieve the entire bird crate instead of the downed bird....which he then needs to be handled to...


Gunner help would be the option I'd choose.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If it hadn't been my first ever hunt test I probably would have, too.

QUOTE="SRW, post: 7931847, member: 200648"]
Gunner help would be the option I'd choose.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> If it hadn't been my first ever hunt test I probably would have, too.


It is never easy to do at an event but thinking and doing what is best in the long term is the smart choice. That is especially true with young dogs.


----------

